# any suggestions about modifeing 12 1/2hp



## franmlynch (Feb 17, 2006)

i have a 12 1/2hp lawn tractor thats modified. I milled the head 3 millimeters and drilled out the carb jets. I also ported and polished the intake. what else can i do. Any help would be great. it does about 25-30 now but soon to do around 50 cause i have one more pully to change.The whole frame was also striped of anything unnessasary and all of the wiring has been redone without safty features (they weigh to much).i am looking into dropping the front end like 1 1/2 or maybe 2 not sure if i want to go cutting yet? But any help with more engine power would be great?


----------



## LMC (Feb 22, 2006)

hi. i'm in the middle of learing myself but feel free to come over and ask the crew at Xtreme Mower Mayhem. between them and the racers that are coming in i'm sure they can help you.

http://s15.invisionfree.com/Lawn_Mower_Central/

HTH


----------

